# busted up awning...any help appreciated



## kbobob (May 10, 2009)

hi guys,

last summer our poor awning got slammed while we were gone. I have a 19' 1976 prowler with the original awning...well..it had the fabric replaced once.

when i came back, the one arm bracket was ripped out of the trailer (fixed that) and the other side the adjustable arm at the top broke away from the bracket (pretty sure i can fix that easily) but the roller is no longer attached to either of the arms, in fact it has seemed to shear both of the metal rods that go from the top cap into the roller. 

Would anyone know how to fix this, i imagine that i have to unbolt the two caps and pull the cotter pins , but how do i replace that rod, is it a part that is easy to get from an rv shop?! or could be made? so would i then put this new piece into the ends of the roller and put new cotter pins in and then attach that rod to the cap, turn the cap to get tension on the inner spring and then put the caps back into the arm and bolt them in?

Can someone tell me if i have the right procedure or will i have to remove the ends of the roller and do something in there?

any help would be appreciated as i have not repaired an awning before, but i do understand how it works for the most part.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I can't be sure with the make or model and given it's the original awning from 1976, you may be in for some trouble finding parts. However, I posted a couple of pics to the links below. I hope they will help you out. I'm thinking the metal rod is part of the spring assembly. You may have to replace the whole assembly. It might be cheaper to get a new awning. Or at least a newer used awning. Good luck!! Let us know how you make out.

http://www.campercommunity.com/foru...68-has-anyone-ever-shortened-used-awning.html

GO-RV.com - RV On-line Catalog


----------

